# If you could give a new mom any advice or wisdom about breastfeeding, what would it be?



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Mine would be:

Keep going for as long as possible

Get support from other moms who either did breastfeed or are breastfeeding

Eat lots of good food

Take it easy on yourself and your baby


----------



## LTurtle (Aug 7, 2012)

I would second eating good food and taking it easy on yourself. Also,

Try different positions to find what works for YOU.

It's ok to manually adjust your babies mouth/latch if they don't quite get it right.

Drink lots (and lots) of water!

This isn't universal advice but I would add that bed sharing & sleep nursing with my babies made a huge difference for me. It probably doubled the amount of sleep I got in the first few months.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Oversupply is a thing. You hear all about undersupply but it's also possible to have too much, and you don't tend to hear about this.

If you are planning to go back to work, "test-thaw" your oldest frozen milk beforehand. Some moms have excess lipase in their milk and while it isn't harmful to the baby, it can make the milk taste icky and the baby refuse it. You don't want to discover this when your caregiver is trying to give the baby a bottle on your first day back at work and the baby won't touch it.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

I will ditto the person who said to drink a lot of water. It is so, so important for supply.

Also, people around you will be quick to tell you it's OK to quit. If you want to keep going, find others that are committed too.


----------



## marilyn612 (Feb 11, 2014)

Breastfeeding gets easier! It will seem hard at first but very quickly become second nature. When people asked me why I breastfed for so long I told them it was because I was lazy


----------



## tiqa (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't stress so much about doing it perfectly - as long as the baby is content and you're seeing good diapers, don't stress about it.

Nurse as much as you can, and don't limit it, especially in the first few weeks.

Get lots of rest (so you can make milk) and hydrate, and practice good nipple hygiene because dang, mastitis hurts.

And the first few weeks of nursing suck but in the long run it's a small price to pay - it won't be that awful forever.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I would also say that it can be really hard at first, but it does get better, much better! I would also tell them to make sure they know how to reach an LC before they give birth. You don't want to be figuring that out when you have a newborn and nursing issues. Have your support ready to go. I would also recommend hanging out with other nursing moms when you are able to get out of the house with the babe. It really helped me to feel better as a parent of a newborn and it helped me learn to nurse in public.


----------



## manysplinters (Oct 1, 2012)

I would say don't put a time frame on each feed or each side, or how long you're gong to nurse for. Some babies want to nurse for literally hours. Allow yourself to take that time - especially for the first 4-6 weeks. Give yourself time to figure out the blank slate that is your nursing relationship with your new baby.

Isolate yourself to nurse if it feels better for you to nurse privately, until you are comfortable, and you know your baby better. Nothing is harder than being a new mom, being tired, overwhelmed, and having well-meaning people staring at you (like in-laws, family, friends, coworkers) as you try to learn to nurse. People staring at your breasts is a very different experience. They probably aren't actually staring, but it might feel that way and if they are uncomfortable about breastfeeding, it might make you more uncomfortable too. Babies pick up on that. Your milk picks up on that. After a week or two, you will probably have it all figured out, and it won't be so hard or feel so foreign. Along with that, accept that this is a very very different use of your breast than your mind and body are used to, and that it might hurt or be uncomfortable - in fact, it may make your skin crawl sometimes. You are not a bad mom for feeling this way, and likely it will pass. That feeling might come back from time to time as the baby gets older, but getting through the first 4-6 weeks is the key to longevity in nursing. Give yourself a chance - if things feel really awful, contact an LC as soon as you can.

Don't try to figure out how much is coming out - the quantity doesn't matter if the baby is satisfied. And if baby seems unsatisfied, go back to point number 1 - you might just need to nurse some more, no matter whether it's how you intended to spend your morning, or your afternoon, or your evening.

Oh, and ease up on the nursing pads! Leak a little at night: it's a bit messy, but keeps your ducts from getting clogged and developing mastitis. Don't over-soap and over-clean - good hygiene, yes: constant nipple cleaning, no.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Nursing pads lead to clogged ducts? Never heard that before.


----------



## manysplinters (Oct 1, 2012)

sorry, I meant the disposable or silicone ones or others with some type of moisture barrier - they don't breathe well and can trap moisture too well, leading to bacteria forming and to clogged ducts. That was info I was given, and it made sense to me, but I should have clarified that probably just the cotton reuseable ones wouldn't necessarily have the same effect.


----------



## pamelaRRRR (May 27, 2013)

Give it at least 3 weeks. Then 3 more. For my first, it took a solid 6 weeks for it to get easier.


----------



## mariee (Mar 4, 2012)

You will be amazed at how much time you spend bfing at first! So.... make yourself a cozy little nursing nook, complete with side table, lamp, magazines, a place for your water, and snacks, etc.

I particularly found that leaving some snacks out for myself was motivating late at night when my LO was up needing to eat for the 4th time. Seriously. He would wake up and I would think, "Mmm, time for those peanut butter covered graham crackers!"


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manysplinters*
> 
> sorry, I meant the disposable or silicone ones or others with some type of moisture barrier - they don't breathe well and can trap moisture too well, leading to bacteria forming and to clogged ducts. That was info I was given, and it made sense to me, but I should have clarified that probably just the cotton reuseable ones wouldn't necessarily have the same effect.


That makes more sense. I haven't really used the disposable ones, only cloth. It's been my understanding also that it's not a great idea to sit there with moisture against your nipples for a long time, so that is the other factor in nursing pad usage, change it if it's damp on your skin.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Your skin may react very badly to the saliva at first, but this WILL change. Use lanolin or another safe healing cream. Take ibuprofen and deep breaths.

If baby does not have the whole areola in his mouth, or if the latch feels unusually painful, or if nursing is going fine until baby suddenly clamps down way too hard--the secret to breaking the latch is to jam your pinky into baby's mouth. Do not hesitate. Baby may be upset at being forced to let go for a second, but you deserve to get a good latch (and not be bitten!) not only for your comfort but also to prevent problems in the long run.

Bring the baby to the breast, not the breast to the baby. Much easier on your back.

And I have tons of advice on breastfeeding while working outside the home!


----------



## sageowl (Nov 16, 2010)

Get familiar with Kellymom, the LLL archives, and Dr. Jack Newman. Great places to find answers.


----------



## sillygrl (Feb 10, 2008)

Trust your body.

Don't give up!

Drink lots of water.

If it seems like it's not working, snuggle in bed for at least a day, do skin to skin and just nurse and love on each other.

Supplements are nice and can be helpful, but aren't 100% necessary all of the time, so don't stress out about getting the perfect lactation cookie recipe

I tend think about what would the monkeys do, lol. I don't know why, but this really helps me relax. Monkeys don't watch the clock, they don't measure their supply by pumping between feedings, etc. They don't time feedings. They nurse when their baby asks for it.

Pumping and nursing is not the same. If you get nothing when you pump, do NOT feel that you're not making milk. Keep an eye on your baby's output.


----------



## Jhen (Jan 8, 2014)

never stop giving your milk as long as your baby needs.if you think that you don't have supply, the production of glands will stop.mother's love can ever produce milk.that is how powerful the mind and emotion in milk production.pair it with proper diet,keep hydrated.


----------



## Sharla Laurin (Apr 24, 2014)

stay with your baby 24/7 for as long as you can. nurse on demand. sleep with your baby. then don't worry so much. you were made for this.


----------



## MrsJPS (Jan 12, 2011)

Stick with it -- it gets easier! And GO TO LLL! Almost all BFing problems are fixable even if it means a little trial and error.


----------



## meagannoelle (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, keep it going for as long as possible.
Make sure to switch from one breast to the other every time, because i literally had a boob that was practically double the size of the other one because the other one didn't make as much milk. Bc i didn't switch as much bc my son didn't latch as well on the one. Ugh. Hated my life for 9 months.


----------



## Jhen (Jan 8, 2014)

Nursing bra and a cover would be very helpful for easier breastfeeding when outdoor.


----------



## mommy2ciara (Mar 20, 2014)

Don't get caught up with all the things that make nursing more complicated. I never timed a feed, baked a lactation cookie, or went to a nurse-in, but I had over 5 years of happy breastfeeding between my first two and hope for another 2-3 years with the next.

Troubleshoot when necessary. Use reputable sources! KellyMom.com, LLL, and professional lactation consultants are great sources for help. Don't count on mainstream doctors to have the correct training to help.

Make sure your pediatrician is up to date on their recommendations before you follow their advice. Well intentioned pediatricians are not always great with their breast-feeding advice.

If you ever feel claustrophobic, remember that your baby days are fleeting!


----------



## Afreen Alam (Apr 24, 2014)

Its supremely important to know & remember that while it does get easier after the initial difficulties, breastfeeding is not an all or nothing game. If you can't exclusively breastfeed when you go back to work outside the home for example, you can breastfeed when you are together. If you can't juggle maintaining your supply for example, which can be a project of its own, you can do combination feeding. Many ways to get in the holy goodness that is breastfeeding and you cannot let yourself feel defeated if your journey is different from others' or what you had originally envisioned it to be!


----------



## Pao0804 (Apr 24, 2014)

Drink a loooooot of water.
Do not give up so early! The first weeks can hurt but ur body will adjust and it will be way easier. Give it a lil time.


----------



## Spasbinder (Aug 8, 2013)

Stick to what you feel is right for you. I didn't really have any preconceptions about breastfeeding, other than it seemed like the sensible thing to do. I thought I would try to aim for the recommended 6 months and to my amazement I successfully fed two children for 17 mths and 15 mths. But the beginning stretch (especially for my first child) was far from easy.

One thing I'd have liked to have understood was my REALLY fast let-down - I nearly drowned my eldest after my milk came in and it wasn't until he was about 10 weeks old that I finally worked out what the problem was.

My main problem was having no other mothers around who even tried breastfeeding beyond a few weeks but my main help was from my mother (not a very experienced breastfeeder though) and KellyMom, definitely. I remember looking at that in the middle of the night frequently.. Very good advice.

I think don't sweat it, if you can avoid it. Just think of yourself as a tiger or something (perhaps not a cow, it's too much milk imagery) and get on with it like they do. Don't over complicate the process if you're lucky enough to sort out a good latch - - even if your baby feeds all over the place and half the night. It's what they are designed to do.

And eventually it all stops and you feel relieved and proud - and not a little sad at it all being over...


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Learn about tongue tie and lip tie. Don't depend upon your midwife or physician to make a proper diagnosis.
Apart from that, breast feed as long as possible. Months are great, years are better. All of it counts though, every feed. Even breast feeding only one day makes a difference.


----------



## T-Mami (Feb 21, 2014)

I felt a tremendous amount of pressure to be the perfect natural mom and breastfeed like a champ, and was crushed and felt like a failure when I had a major drop in supply early on and had to supplement for a few weeks. Ironically, I'm quite sure my supply dwindled because of the stress I was feeling to do it all perfectly! Nursing is very tied up with emotions, so try your best to stay calm(ish) and kind to yourself.

Also good to know: I built my supply back up from nothing by doing lots of skin-to-skin and cozy all-day snuggling with babe whenever possible (in addition to pumping whenever I could - obviously less fun than snuggling). Can't overstate the effectiveness/awesomeness of plain ol' mom-and-baby contact!


----------



## Momma2Merrell (May 14, 2013)

Don't. Give. Up!!!


----------



## mermaidhair (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't give up. Plan on breastfeeding unless there is a serious reason to quit. If you have pain, or issues at all, see a LACTATION CONSULTANT! I had a swollen breast that was bright red. I was negative for mastitis, cellulitis and yeast. My doctors and midwives were lost. I was in a ton of pain. A lot of women give up when they are in pain. I am so glad I didn't. Lucky for me, there is a local midwifery college with a lactation consultant program. You can see the students and supervising professional consultant for free. They were my cheerleaders and therapists. The doctors never did figure out what was wrong, not even after an ultrasound, mammagram and biopsy...it finally began to heal on its own, after 7 weeks of awful pain. The baby also had compression and latch issues. I did craniosacral therapy for him and that was amazing. IF you have problems with latch, I really really recommend it. Through it all, the lactation consultant and students were there with positioning suggestions and laughter and support.

I walked in to the lactation consultant with a red swollen boob and a baby that was flicking the tip of my nipple for 45 minutes per feeding. I was going mad and my nipples were screaming sore. I also needed a nursing pillow to nurse him at all.

Now, I am feeding pain free and without pillows. I feel so much more free and confident.

I really recommend the "biological nurturing" or "laid back" nursing position.

Good luck mamas!


----------



## amelia2282 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm gonna be the broken record here. DONT GIVE UP!!! Breast feeding can (and probably will) be very difficult at first. It can be very VERY painful and it's a big learning process for you and baby(remember he/she is just as new to this as you are). Just know that it gets easier but don't get frustrated, it might take a month or two before it feels the natural way you expect it to feel.


----------



## mmzoo (Nov 20, 2012)

Ask for help and give yourself time--it's a skill you have to learn. Eat well, drink plenty and and wear your baby.


----------



## Taqah (Jul 8, 2011)

I was quite lucky and never had a problem; from day one it was easy--so it's difficult to give advice.

But the one thing I can say is: don't worry if your baby is feeding all the time and in fact nurse as much as possible. don't use pacis if you can help it, at least at first (not for your little one's good but for you-- you'll make more milk making things easier down the road). My D fed all the time and I had several well intentioned people remark "Maybe you aren't making enough milk" Even though I was slightly engorged, and my D was gaining weight very well, I still worried because it was mentioned so often. I worried unnecessarily about these comments. In fact, my stepmother watching me when I visited her, noted about her experience some 20 years ago, "I thought there was something wrong with my baby and that she couldn't get milk because she wanted to nurse all the time but maybe that is just how babies are." So, although i don't know if these comments happen in the US, my takeaway is if things look good and feel okay don't worry that baby isn't getting enough, no matter what people say. Trust nature, it's hard to do, at least for me, because you can't see how much they are taking in.

Also Tiqa is right about being perfect. My cousin (doctor) very helpfully tried to improve latch and noted I should put finger on breast because it was close to baby's airway. "It doesn't matter now" she said "but it will later." I tried but my D's Latch never changed and I got tired of always pushing breast back to make extra airway space or forgot . Baby is now past 2 years old, still nursing, and it still has not affected us. IF it had been a problem the advice might have helped, and I am truly grateful for her concern and help, but I what I learned was if it is not broken don't worry over it, and don't fix it.

Finally, I don't know how much it helped, but as advised, I baby wore constantly, co-slept and fed on demand. Was it easy because of this, or am I just fortunate? I don't know; but I do recommend it.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

If you want to quit, QUIT! Your mental health is more important.


----------



## jzuccari (Feb 7, 2014)

I had a really hard time at first.

Make sure you are eating enough to produce the milk. (Oatmeal, and mothers milk tea too!)

Try every position you can find

Get a Boppy 

Make sure you are comfortable first.

It wont hurt forever 

Don't give up! It took me 3 months to get it down


----------



## squiggles (Jul 23, 2013)

I would like to add: set small goals. I had oversupply issues big time in the beginning and knew nothing about breastfeeding because I didnt have friends or family who nursed. So aside from the fantastic advice above, I always set small goals. I will nurse for a few weeks. I want to make it to 2 months. I will make it to the end of maternity leave at 4 months. I can do this! 6 months next! My lo is 10 months now and my next goal is to make it to her 1st bday. One day at a time


----------



## Shakti77 (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakcerka*
> 
> If you want to quit, QUIT! Your mental health is more important.


Sure, if you don't want to breastfeed anymore, then don't do it.

But IF you feel like Quitting because you feel helpless or you are not sure of what can help with your problem, there is definitely help available.

- find a lactation consultant

- goto a LLL meeting. Plenty of support available and the membership fee is very minimal - $25 for a year... But you can also email the leaders for free and get help if you need.

- read kellymom website

- check out Dr.Jack Newman website (plenty of free videos)

- drink herbal teas / fenugreek pills etc to increase production of milk if that is what your biggest worry is


----------



## JoseyLyn (Feb 20, 2014)

I would advise to let baby nurse as often as they want to. The baby knows instinctively how to get that supply built up.


----------



## researchparent (Oct 14, 2013)

As soon as you've got the rest of it under control (latch is good, initial discomfort is subsiding, etc.), learn how to nurse laying down. The mama-sleeping-with-baby-nursing position was seriously the only reason I was able to function like a normal human being.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

If your latch feels right and the baby seems to be into it...don't listen to an LC, MW or Doctor who tells you you're doing it wrong.


----------



## lovemylab (Jan 7, 2013)

The womanly art of breastfeeding is a great reference!

Educate yourself and your SO or someone you lean on for help so they can remind you about tidbits you taught them when you are in crisis.

When it feels too hard to go on remind yourself of all the benefits for you and your baby!


----------



## candicemmm (Feb 15, 2014)

It is uncomfortable at first but it becomes second nature in a few weeks. We co slept and that made night feedings easier water water water healthy snacks and lots of skin to skin. My Ds loved nursing in a warm bath with me. If you have trouble with let down a bowl of warm water to submerse nipple and areola helps


----------



## cas444 (Dec 25, 2013)

What worked for me when my son wouldnt latch was being committed to it like there was no other option while also taking care of myself. It happened like this- 3 days in the hospital (minor fever) and kid wouldnt get on. I milked out colostrum every few hours and fed it to him by syringe - I believe this made all the difference establishing supply. Ikept telling myself he will be hungry and we will figure this out, over and over, and tried to relax. In the hospital if you have fever they come to check temp every few hours day and night and of course baby sleeps with parents so when we left I was practically delirious tired. I told my husband to go get a small bottle of formula and he fed baby twice that night while I got one good nights rest. This a. Helped daddy feel connected to baby and b. Gave me the small reprieve I neededfor my health. I woke up refreshedto start again and hes never had formula since. This is just what worked for me.

A general note of advice- take private time wi th your family for the first week at least. We had everyone over at one time which sounds crazy but really was awesome. everyone got to see baby and chat with each other, took some pressure off me and then we hid out in our house for a week and wouldnt take calls or visitors. I feel like this was a huge contributor to our bf success. Get to know your babys rhythm and take time yo take care of yourself and feel no guilt about it. It took us a week to get it down and hurt for two but after that it was smooth sailing.


----------



## kcc153 (Aug 20, 2013)

"If it hurts you're doing it wrong" is not true, at least in the beginning. You can be doing everything right and it can still hurt for a few weeks, in my experience. It may hurt to begin with, and sometimes you just have to distract yourself to get through it. Find a show that you can watch a whole season of at once and save it to watch when you nurse for something to look forward to and to distract yourself a bit. With my first, I put a lot of pressure on myself to make bfing this special bonding time with my baby, and I wouldn't read, or watch tv or anything that might be distracting. I eventually figured out that it helped to be a bit distracted in the beginning.

The best advice I got from a LC was that baby's latch is good if the corner of her mouth makes at least a right angle, preferably greater. If the latch isn't good, it's worth it to take the baby off and try to get a better latch, even though it can be painful in the first week or so to be constantly re-latching the baby. Better to get it right then suffer through a poor latch.

BFing isn't all pain, (despite what I wrote!) so don't get discouraged. IT GETS EASY!!!


----------



## srieger (Jan 6, 2013)

First of all, it can hurt- a lot. I feel like if someone would have told me this then I wouldn't have had such a hard time adjusting in the first few weeks. The only thing that helped was counting. I would count to thirty every time she would latch on and the stinging would ease up.

Second, all of a sudden it stops hurting. All of a sudden you can wrap a towel around your body without wincing and the sun comes out and the birds start singing!!

I would also agree with everyone who said to hydrate. My daughter is 14 months and nursing can still bring on a thirst that is very "12 days in the desert ish).

Remember that you are doing your best and always ask for help before you get too frustrated or upset- LLL, your partner, your mum/ aunt / best girl friends...neighbours!


----------



## TomsMom126 (Apr 27, 2014)

The best thing I heard was "your worth as a mother is not measured in ounces." That helped me the first few weeks.

As others said, getting the hang of it can be slow. It took us 8 weeks.


----------



## gardendweller (Sep 10, 2013)

1. if you have a NICU baby nursing is possible! it took a solid month just to get a latch on! I cried everyday, and pumped around the clock, but wouldn't give up... if something doesn't work one day it may work the next. I used nipple shields over and over and then one day like magic, baby latched!

2. if you have BIG BOOBS and baby is having trouble latching on, make your boob flat like you are trying to get baby to take a bite of a sandwich. this seems simple and silly, but changed my life!

3. if you have injury to your nipples, ask doc for Newmans nipple ointment! its prescription but works like magic!!

4. if you ever get frustrated, picture the following (I wish I could remember where I heard this so I could give credit) "picture every year of your life as a strand of pearls around your neck (I pictured 95, cuz im an optimist, lol!). then make one pearl blue... this is the year you have with your newborn, its precious and there is only one" this time is fleeting. don't let nursing problems consume you. do your best and enjoy that baby!


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

These are all excellent. I will echo don't give up, it gets so much easier!


----------



## caicard (Jun 23, 2011)

Drink water more often than you think you even need to.

See a lactation consultant if you are experiencing any discomfort; nursing shouldn't hurt. Don't just use balms and wait for change...consult the experts.

Nurse on demand at least for the first six months, after that if you think you and/or baby need a schedule, you can work on that.

If you need to nurse while working at a desk, buy a "My Breastfriend." Then baby can nurse while you work and may even fall asleep on it. Win win!


----------



## LibraSun (Apr 30, 2014)

What an unbelievably fantastic thread of advice! So helpful as someone hoping to start TTC next year. Thanks everyone!


----------



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

If you can afford it, a good nursing bra (i.e. well fitting, pretty!) is worth the price in comfort, ease in access, and self confidence.....especially if you're a bigger-boobed mama. My clothes fit and looked so much better when I got a good bra, and was immensely helpful in feeling like a super mama and beautiful.


----------



## gardendweller (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayfishgirl*
> 
> If you can afford it, a good nursing bra (i.e. well fitting, pretty!) is worth the price in comfort, ease in access, and self confidence.....especially if you're a bigger-boobed mama. My clothes fit and looked so much better when I got a good bra, and was immensely helpful in feeling like a super mama and beautiful.


what brand would you recommend for a fellow big-boobed mama?


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

Bravado nursing bras are awsome


----------



## researchparent (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viola P*
> 
> Bravado nursing bras are awsome


I second that. Also, they make a plus style for those of us with bigger breasts that I think is great.


----------



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

I also like Anita, which ended up being pretty committed to. Breakout Bras was my lifesaver because I was a 38H, and no one carried anything in my size nearby. They have a great selection and cheap shipping (both ways). I actually wept a little when I put on a fitting nursing bra because I immediately went from feeling like really unattractive food source (and I loved nursing both my babes) to a woman who was also a nursing mama.

http://www.breakoutbras.com/category/Pregnancy-Nursing-and-Breastfeeding


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

Bravado bras make the ladies look really good


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't know about other brands cuz I've only had bravado - wait I did have a couple vogue (?) cheap ones and the wire kept poking me in the ribs


----------



## gardendweller (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viola P*
> 
> Bravado nursing bras are awsome


I'm wearing a Bravado right now, its definitely the best nursing bra I have found as well


----------



## philothea (Jun 14, 2012)

Find your local La Leche league support group and go to the meetings! I can't tell you what a difference this made for me! My mother and all women in my family breastfed so it was a no-brainer for me. But I had no idea it could be so difficult! I didn't know anything about a proper latch or other complications. Breastfeeding at first was hell... I cried everytime she wanted to nurse (every hour) and would curl my toes and clench my jaw bc it hurt so badly! My nipples were bleeding and had open sores that she would re-open every nursing session. I still have scars on my nipples this day! Not to scare mamas out there but to tell you that once I finally found help 6 weeks later, it made all the difference! I will never forget the first time I actually enjoyed and didnt dread breastfeeding her. Found out she had a lip-tie on top of some nipple issues I was having. If I would have help in the beginning it would have made all the difference! Thankfully, I knew how important and beneficial breastfeeding is,and my mind was filled with so much knowledge on that, that I just could not let myself quit and had to persevere. Now, 2 years later at this very moment as I type this I am tandem breastfeeding my 24 month old and my 2 day old and I absolutely love it!







I've loved nursing my dd ever since those issues got resolved. But I do remember I used to have anxiety about nursing in public and just attending the LLL meetings and seeing how relaxed and casual other moms were about it totally changed me too. So get thee to a La leche







or somehow find lactation support and a breastfeeding community!


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

I second getting help. I had a breastfeeding consultant with my first and even though my second was born only 22 months later I called the same consultant. It really helps to get off to a good start


----------



## Frumpymama (Jul 26, 2012)

-The first 6 weeks are the roughest, don't give up and don't supplement.

The first 6 weeks with both of mine were heck. My son had a tongue tie and my daughter had a upper lip tie. We dealt with cracked nipples, bad latches, you name. It was super frustrating but I stuck with it knowing that it wouldn't be this hard forever and it wasn't.

-Learn to nurse lying down as soon as possible!

Seriously. It makes life so much easier while you are healing and when you aren't sleeping the 6-8 hrs or more you are used to.

-Don't be ashamed to ask for help.

If you feel you are truly stuggling, get help. Simple tips and pointers can make life so much easier. This also goes with asking your hubby to fill up your water bottle or get you a snack, too.


----------



## ma2two (May 4, 2010)

Don't keep any formula in the house, "just in case." Get rid of any samples that you may have been given. Supplementing is a huge decision, and will effect your milk supply, so such a huge decision deserves its own trip to the store.


----------



## moderatemom (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't feel bad if you need to supplement for whatever reason you might have. Nurse as much as you can or want to, but don't be afraid not to do it exclusively. Taking the pressure off can help a lot.


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

I had to supplement with my first because my milk took 5 days to come in because of all the interventions. I was totally devastated and bawled my eyes out because I couldn't feed my baby how I wanted. Like pp said there was also a lot of pressure that I had built up that made it harder. I kept pumping and refused to give up and only supplemented for 3 days and ditched it as soon as I could.

Sometimes you have to supplement and it hurts like hell but must be done. Don't hesitate to call LLL if you're in this situation.


----------



## ihave7kids (Apr 21, 2012)

Wish this website had been available to me when I was a first-time mom...this advice would have saved me a LOT of heartache.

Please, no matter how good you feel, allow your body to REST and just hold and love your baby. Let all the housework, grocery shopping, laundry go for as long as possible.

Let people help you, so you can nurse, nurse, nurse!

Don't be surprised by how often your baby needs you. He/she may need to nurse for comfort/closeness even when not truly hungry. That's OK!

Be in the moment, it will pass quickly


----------



## Shakti77 (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gardendweller*
> 
> what brand would you recommend for a fellow big-boobed mama?


Last time, I bought Bravado original double plus but it gave such a uniboob effect.
http://www.bravadodesigns.com/mobile/uk-en/the-original-nursing-bra-double-plus-style

This time I've bought Goddess women's Keira nursing bra:
http://www.amazon.com/Goddess-Womens-Keira-Nursing-Nude/dp/B0061IRX0U/

I like it better than the bravado one I used last time. This time I've also bought a bravado foam cup nursing bra that I'll use after a month to prevent over stretching of the cups. Will provide feedback after I get to try them. The baby is due in 2 weeks.


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

I've just ditched bras for the first few months, the bravado will come out soon though. I wear nursing tanks under my shirts so doesn't make sense to me to have a bra on in addition.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Basedon the experience I just had, I want to add:
If your otherwise healthy baby is suddenly SPITTING UP BLOOD, take a look at your nipples. If they are cracked and scabbed, that is probably your blood and does not indicate an emergency condition in your baby--although of course you will want to get baby checked by a doctor to make sure, and get yourselves to an LC to stop the vampirous nursing!


----------



## 2Roses (Apr 16, 2014)

Learn the art of nursing while lying down. This will be a lifesaver, especially in the early days.

Do not stop, it will get better eventually.

Buy LOTS of nursing bras or go without because milk will be everywhere!

Let them nurse as much as needed. It won't go on forever and the positive impact you are having on them is huge.


----------

